# Do tortoises dream?



## Lisa Anne (May 4, 2012)

I pulled these two in from outside and popped them into a warm bath. Nothing fancy just their standard soak. 







They settled down and after a few moments the one on the left began to move his front legs and shift about like he was trying to climb out. It was a little deep so I picked him up to pull him and his eyes were completely closed! I put him back in the water and he settled back down and he never did open his eyes. 

I hope it was good dream and I didn't interrupt it too badly.


----------



## Skymall007 (May 6, 2012)

Def. they can. I was sitting on the couch with my Russian, and he fell asleep while I rubbed his shell. While his eyes were closed, he suddenly moved his legs like he was running!


----------



## l0velesly (May 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they do... they can look awfully dreamy when they sleep


----------



## chase thorn (May 6, 2012)

My Russian has done some funny stuff in his sleep!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 7, 2012)

It's thought that other mammals besides humans can dream, because like us, they have a large cerebral cortex that probably replays events of their day while their sleep. Birds have a large corpus striatum instead, but that may allow them to dream as well. However, reptiles' brains are much smaller than those of birds or mammals, so it's thought that they do not dream.


----------



## dmarcus (May 7, 2012)

I ask mine about that all the time, but I guess it's a big secret because they just won't tell me...


----------

